# Pics- The Herd on a Rare Snowy Day!



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

After a perilous journey back from my soccer game last night, I was happy to have some snow left over for all of us to enjoy. Plus, today is my birthday, and what could be a better gift than this?! The goats are pretty happy with their homemade goat coats, but Oreo is too wimpy to leave her pen. She keeps putting her front hooves up on her dog house so they won't get wet. The others seem to enjoy nibbling snow off of the branches and exploring. It has been a lot of fun! It is supposed to get down to 18F here tonight, which I think must be some sort of record for us! If the clouds come back, it looks like we might have snow two days in a row. Here are some pics for you all to enjoy. 

As you can see in the last picture, they can be a bit rough on the goat coats. At least they are easy to repair!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

More pics!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

And one more cute one of Caribbean.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute!


Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just the right amount of snow for everything to look pretty!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet! Beautiful goats! And a Happy, Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice! Love the coat on you white 'mancha.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice animals and property  Everyone looks so healthy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty scenery! Cute goats!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! A lot of it is still sticking, especially by our pond. Time to go feed now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This morning there is still a ton of snow, and it's really icy. I took off their goat coats, but poor Caribbean was shivering so bad I put her's back on. Brrrr!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It will be a week since it snowed tomorrow, and it's still sticking! Our pond has been freezing completely over as well. Winter is here in my books!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures, and happy birthday!!!! Hope you had an amazing day!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I tho't your area looked so much like ours. Yep.. you live quite close to us. We are in Cottonwood. The snow was so awesome. I have been out busting ice off the water troughs. So unusual to have this much snow -especially in Cottonwood. Redding usually gets more snow than we do. It was so beautiful!

Here is our site
http://lightofthehillfarm.weebly.com


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! It was quite the event. It took us over three hours to get back from my Redding soccer game; that trip usually takes us about 45 minutes!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful and adorable  Happy Birthday :stars::balloons:
Love their coats , especially the one on the LaMancha , so pretty 
All their coats have "special touches" to them , either man made or goat made.
Makes them all extra special , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , your dogs are so cute ! I want the tiny one in the sweater , lolol
Soooooo adorable


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol, mine don't venture out in the snow. They think they are royalty of some sort.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's how Oreo was. She gets really fussy when the weather conditions aren't to her liking! Everybody else was happy though.


----------

